# required documents for application and sponsored visa



## AbsolutMan (Dec 7, 2015)

Can you please tell me which documents I definitely need when I apply for a job in Australia. I am a Prosthetist Orthotist and will need a sponsored visa.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Most employers would require you to already have a visa, but you may be lucky to find one who is willing to sponsor you.

You would eventually need a Tax File Number, but you can start working without one and apply for one soon after.


----------



## kattech (Jan 3, 2016)

You can try searching for "sponsor employers". It can be difficult but trust me, you will eventually get one. Better to look out for companies or individuals who have been doing this same - offering sponsored Visas


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

AbsolutMan said:


> Can you please tell me which documents I definitely need when I apply for a job in Australia. I am a Prosthetist Orthotist and will need a sponsored visa.


You will need to get your skill assessed first.
Check this site.
http://www.australia.gov.au/informa...raining/qualifications-and-skills-recognition.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

kattech said:


> You can try searching for "sponsor employers". It can be difficult but trust me, you will eventually get one.


I am not sure it will be that easy to be sure of getting one.

If the job is highly in demand and no locals available for the position, then an employer may be prepared to look into sponsoring a suitable overseas applicant.


----------



## AbsolutMan (Dec 7, 2015)

I already applied at couple of company's and some already sponsored Prosthetics. There are some changes in the Australian health system in the next year. And the demand for Orthotist and Prosthetist will rise. I will introduce myself personally in March at the company's and would like to now which documents I would need for a sponsored visa? Kind regards Ingmar


----------



## AbsolutMan (Dec 7, 2015)

The visa would be 457


----------

